# 220v AC adapter for US Xbox



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi 

Is it possible to find 220v AC adapter for an US Xbox in local stores? 
Do they sell it seperately? 


Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The major electrical stores sell them. I bought one for coverting a US appliance in Sharaf DG a couple of weeks ago.

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Voltage aside, I don't think the xbox will work on TV's here, as the signal and output are different. I could be wrong, but I think the US xboxes work on NTSC, whereas the TV's here are PAL. I just know I went through that when I lived in London - my son's Nintendo 64 wouldn't work for that reason


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It works for playing games though. 

You can get a 220v adapter that is made for the xbox or just go pick up a transformer step up/down to use it.

Also, some of the games that one can use on the xbox's here are not compatible with the usa xbox version.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It works for playing games though.
> 
> You can get a 220v adapter that is made for the xbox or just go pick up a transformer step up/down to use it.
> 
> Also, some of the games that one can use on the xbox's here are not compatible with the usa xbox version.


But don't the games have to be played through the TV, which if purchased here will be PAL? Of course, if you brought your TV from the US, it'll be NTSC

The games here are PAL, and the ones from the US are NTSC so you're right about them not being compatible here


----------



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

nola said:


> But don't the games have to be played through the TV, which if purchased here will be PAL? Of course, if you brought your TV from the US, it'll be NTSC
> 
> The games here are PAL, and the ones from the US are NTSC so you're right about them not being compatible here


There is no compatibility issue with TVs. All new LCDs support NTSC and Pal signals. 
Compatibility issue is related to game DVD . Some of them are region coded and will not work on xboxes from other regions. But most of the new games are region free.

I prefer if I could find an 220 v adapter so I'll check for the shops


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

VCO said:


> There is no compatibility issue with TVs. All new LCDs support NTSC and Pal signals.
> Compatibility issue is related to game DVD . Some of them are region coded and will not work on xboxes from other regions. But most of the new games are region free.
> 
> I prefer if I could find an 220 v adapter so I'll check for the shops
> ...


Oh, okay, sorry I guess I'm a little behind the technology :redface: But really glad to know that as I can take my TV back to Canada. Then do they work on both voltages, i.e. 110 & 220?


----------



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

nola said:


> Oh, okay, sorry I guess I'm a little behind the technology :redface: But really glad to know that as I can take my TV back to Canada. Then do they work on both voltages, i.e. 110 & 220?



I don't know that part . All Tvs in Turkey are 110v/220v so there is no problem.
This might also apply to Dubai ( I assume both countries import them from same location)


You have to check the manual of your TV.


----------

